# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Σεμίραμις [Semiramis, Calabar]

## Haddock

Παναγιώτη, η φωτογραφία απεικονίζει το πρώτο κρουαζιερόπλοιο της Ηπειρωτικής του Ποταμιάνου, το Σεμιράμις. Η φωτογραφία είναι του 1955 και είναι το πρώην Calabar. Ένα μοντέλο του Calabar και μερικές ακόμα φωτογραφίες του.

Μπορείς να ανοίξεις νέο θέμα για το Semiramis.
Η ίδια φωτογραφία από το λεύκωμα του William Miller.

semiramis.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με αφορμή μια φωτογραφία που μπήκε σε άλλο θέμα ας συζητήσουμε για το πρώτο πλοίο μιας από τις ιστορικές εταιρέιες της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας το Σεμίραμις.



> Δύο φωτογραφίες που κοσμούν τα κείμενα ενός βιβλίου αγγλικών για τις Σχολές ΕΝ του Ιδρύματος Ευγενίδη, δεν γράφει ημερομηνία έδκοσης αλλά πρέπει να είναι από τη δεκαετία του 1960, μια και αναφέρει τον Ευγένιο Ευγενίδη σαν "recently bought sailing-ship...to be used as a training ship...".
> 
> Η πρώτη φωτογραφία δείχνει καποιο ποστάλι.
> Ξέρουμε κάτι για αυτό εδώ το πλοίο και τι ταξίδια έκανε;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7210
> 
> Η δεύτερη δείχνει την τιμονιέρα κάποιου βαποριού πουθ όπως καταλαβάινουμε από τη φανέλα του τιμονιέρη λέγεται Ήφαιστος. Ξέρουμε τίποτα (τι ταξίδια έκανε) ή έχουμε και καμία απ΄ έξω από αυτό το βαπόρι; Στα αριστερά του τιμονιέρη είναι γυροσκοπική πυξίδα;
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7212

----------


## Haddock

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι το Σεμίραμις ήταν πλοίο καταλύτης για την καριέρα του Ποταμιάνου. Με τη βοήθεια του ΕΟΤ, το πλοίο άνοιξε την αγορά της εγχώριας κρουαζιέρας στην Ελλάδα της δεκαετίας του 1950. Το γεγονός, του ανοίγματος της αγοράς κρουαζιέρας, αποτέλεσε το έναυσμα για τη ραγδαία εξάπλωση της. Ο Ποταμιάνος με το μικρό Calabar στοιχημάτισε και πέτυχε να αλλάξει την εικόνα του τουριστικού προϊόντος εκείνη την εποχή. Το Calabar ναυπηγήθηκε το 1935 από τους Harland & Wolff για την εταιρεία Elder Dempster Line του Liverpool. Δρομολογήθηκε στη γραμμή της Δυτικής Αφρικής. Το 1953 πουλήθηκε στην Ηπειρωτική.  Υπηρέτησε την εταιρεία για 25 χρόνια, και άλλαξε εμφάνιση δύο φορές με μετασκευές. Πουλήθηκε σε εταιρεία Σαουδάραβα και διαλύθηκε αρχές το 1981 στην Σιγκαπούρη. (Μονοέλικο ντιζελοκίνητο B&W, υπηρεσιακή 15κ., 185 επιβάτες)

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Να δούμε και κάποιο από αυτούς που το ταξίδευαν. Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το περιοδικό Σπετσίωτικη Ηχώ τέυχος Οκτωβρίου Νοεμβρίου Δεκεμβρίου 20ο8 και δείχνει τον Ευάγγελο Νέστορα στο φτερό το 1955. Ο τηλέγραφος επιδεβαιώνει ότι είχε μία μηχανή όπως έγραψε παραπάνω ο paroskayak.
Semiramis.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mια καρτ ποσταλ του σεμιραμις της ηπειρωτικης ατμοπλοιας της οικογενειας ποταμιανου
negative (20).jpg

----------


## a.molos

Περιοδικό ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ τευχος Σεπτεμβρίου 1978, παραχώρηση απο το πλούσιο αρχείο του Εσπερου, τον οποίο ευχαριστώ.
Περισσότερα για το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ .....σε λίγο !

semiramis.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Πήρε το όνομα ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ της μυθικής θεάς των νερών της ΑΣΣΥΡΊΑΣ και άρχισε την καρριέρα του κατω απο τον χρυσό βυζαντινό σταυρό της ΗΠΕΙΡΩΤΙΚΗΣ το 1953 μεταξύ Ελλάδος και Ιταλίας. Το επόμενο καλοκαίρι σε συνεργασία με τον ΕΟΤ εγκαινιάζει τις διακοπές με κρουαζιέρες στο Αιγαίο 2 και 3 ημερών. Το πλοίο για 25 σχεδόν χρόνια υπήρξε ενας μοναδικός οικοδεσπότης για χιλιαδες ταξιδιώτες στο Αιγαίο τη Μεσόγειο, τη Μαυρη Θάλασσα,την Ερυθρα Θάλασσα, τη Βόρεια Θάλασσα, τον Ειρηνικό και την Καραιβική .(συνεχίζεται....)

semiramis piraeus.jpg

----------


## a.molos

`Ο καπετάν Γερασιμος Φωκάς υπήρξε ο πλοίαρχος του παρθενικού ταξιδιού και τα επόμενα 12 χρόνια. Η καρριέρα του βάδιζε παράλληλα με αυτή του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ. Ειχε ειπωθεί, ότι όταν επρόκειτο να προσληφθεί, ήταν ο μοναδικός που ήξερε το Αιγαίο τόσο καλά και αυτό το απέδειξε. Σε μικρό διάστημα αυτή η ικανότητα του τον έκανε τόσο διάσημο καθώς είχε καταπλήξει άλλους καπετάνιους και τους ΄΄ιδιους τους επιβάτες του πλοίου του, οταν έμπαινε ή έβγαινε απο ένα λιμάν ή όταν έριχνε άγκυρα σε περάσματα όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στην ξηρά. Το 1966 ο καπετάν Φωκάς μεταφέρθηκε σε πιο καινούρια πλοία της εταιρείας αλλά το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ συνέχισε τη φήμη του φθάννοντας στο ζενιθ της σταδιοδρομίας του το 1971, όταν- για μοναδική φορά - η Ελληνική κυβέρνηση απένειμε το χρυσό μετάλλιο για "ξεχωριστά λαμπρή συνεισφορά στον τουρισμό". Το έπαθλο παρέλαβε εκ μέρους του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ ο καπετάν Φωκάς.(συνεχίζεται....)

semiramis captain.jpg

semiramis emb 001.jpg

----------


## britanis

old postcard :Razz: 

siri.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Let us see a typical schedule of _Semiramis_ in a busy period between August and October 1955. And a brochure from 1969

19550824 Semiramis.jpg
Semiramis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Περιοδικό ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ τευχος Σεπτεμβρίου 1978, παραχώρηση απο το πλούσιο αρχείο του Εσπερου, τον οποίο ευχαριστώ.
> Περισσότερα για το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ .....σε λίγο !
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31467


Nice photograph of _Semiramis_ with _Ekaterini_ in the back.

----------


## nikosnasia

Εφημερίδα "Δημοκράτης" 22-3-1956.
1956.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εφημερίδα "Δημοκράτης" 22-3-1956.
> 1956.JPG


Ma auto mou kanei entypwsh! Htan pote ena aplo epivathgo ploio h Semiramis? Egw thn 0ymamai mono se krouazieres...

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι όμως τα πρώτα χρόνια έκανε και απλή ακτοπλοϊα, για αυτό σε κάποιες φωτο είναι δεμένο ανάμεσα σε ακτοπλοϊκά.

----------


## esperos

> Photograph of _Semiramis_ with _Ekaterini_ in the back.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39783


With *Polikos* in the back.




> Kαι όμως τα πρώτα χρόνια έκανε και απλή ακτοπλοϊα, για αυτό σε κάποιες φωτο είναι δεμένο ανάμεσα σε ακτοπλοϊκά.


Έκανε δρομολόγια και προς Δωδεκάνησα!

----------


## gigeorgi

> Έκανε  δρομολόγια  και  προς  Δωδεκάνησα!


Επιβεβαιώνω. Έχω ταξιδέψει προς Δωδεκάνησα μια φορά μεταξύ 1953 και 1956 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Μπάρμαν στο πλοίο ήταν ο κ. Κοτσιλίνης που τύχαινε να είναι σύζυγος της πρώτης μου ξαδέλφης. Ήταν η μοναδική φορά που ταξίδεψα σε καμπίνα ελεω γνωριμίας. Δύο πράγματα θυμάμαι. Το πλοίο εσωτερικά ήταν επενδεδυμένο με ξύλο. Στο μηχανοστάσιο ανεβοκατέβαιναν πάνω από το σώμα της μηχανής κάτι επιμήκεις ράβδοι.

----------


## Ellinis

*Φωτο* του γλυκήτατου ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ με φόντο τη καλδέρα! οικογενειακό καραβάκι που πάνω του βασίστηκε η είσοδος της Ελλάδας στην κρουαζιέρα.

semiramis77.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Kαι όμως τα πρώτα χρόνια έκανε και απλή ακτοπλοϊα, για αυτό σε κάποιες φωτο είναι δεμένο ανάμεσα σε ακτοπλοϊκά.






> Έκανε  δρομολόγια  και  προς  Δωδεκάνησα!






> Επιβεβαιώνω. Έχω ταξιδέψει προς Δωδεκάνησα μια φορά μεταξύ 1953 και 1956 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Μπάρμαν στο πλοίο ήταν ο κ. Κοτσιλίνης που τύχαινε να είναι σύζυγος της πρώτης μου ξαδέλφης. Ήταν η μοναδική φορά που ταξίδεψα σε καμπίνα ελεω γνωριμίας. Δύο πράγματα θυμάμαι. Το πλοίο εσωτερικά ήταν επενδεδυμένο με ξύλο. Στο μηχανοστάσιο ανεβοκατέβαιναν πάνω από το σώμα της μηχανής κάτι επιμήκεις ράβδοι.



Ιδου λοιπον ωραια δρομολογια του *Σεμιραμις* οταν ηταν επιβατηγο!

Εδω 24 Ιουνιου 1954

19540624 Semiramis.jpg

Στις 24 Αυγουστου 1955 ηταν ομως πια ενα κρουαζιεροπλοιο

19550824 Semiramis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> `Ο καπετάν Γερασιμος Φωκάς υπήρξε ο πλοίαρχος του παρθενικού ταξιδιού και τα επόμενα 12 χρόνια. Η καρριέρα του βάδιζε παράλληλα με αυτή του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ. Ειχε ειπωθεί, ότι όταν επρόκειτο να προσληφθεί, ήταν ο μοναδικός που ήξερε το Αιγαίο τόσο καλά και αυτό το απέδειξε. Σε μικρό διάστημα αυτή η ικανότητα του τον έκανε τόσο διάσημο καθώς είχε καταπλήξει άλλους καπετάνιους και τους ΄΄ιδιους τους επιβάτες του πλοίου του, οταν έμπαινε ή έβγαινε απο ένα λιμάν ή όταν έριχνε άγκυρα σε περάσματα όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στην ξηρά. Το 1966 ο καπετάν Φωκάς μεταφέρθηκε σε πιο καινούρια πλοία της εταιρείας αλλά το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ συνέχισε τη φήμη του φθάννοντας στο ζενιθ της σταδιοδρομίας του το 1971, όταν- για μοναδική φορά - η Ελληνική κυβέρνηση απένειμε το χρυσό μετάλλιο για "ξεχωριστά λαμπρή συνεισφορά στον τουρισμό". Το έπαθλο παρέλαβε εκ μέρους του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ ο καπετάν Φωκάς.(συνεχίζεται....)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31495



Ενα στοιχειο που εχει ξεχασθει (ισως καλυτερα) ειναι οτι ο *Γερασιμος Φωκας* ηταν ο πλοιαρχος του *Αδρια* στο τελευταιο του ταξιδι και ναυαγιο στην Φαλκονερα http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...0&postcount=14

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Σεμιραμις*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1971.
Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford

semiramis.jpg 
_Χαρισμενη στους φιλους gtogias και GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS_

----------


## gtogias

> *Σεμιραμις*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1971.
> Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71931 
> _Χαρισμενη στους φιλους gtogias και GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS_


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την εξαιρετική φωτογραφία καθώς και για την αφιέρωση τον φίλο T.S.S. APOLLON.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εξαιρετικη φωτο απο οτι βλεπω ειναι μετασκευασμενο οπως ηταν και στο τελος.Λογικα η φωτο πρεπει να ειναι απο την δεκαετια του 70

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι Ben, η μετασκευή με την επέκταση της υπερκατασκευής για μεγαλύτερο πλωριό σαλόνι έγινε σχετικά γρήγορα μετά την παραλαβή του. Ηδη από την δεκαετία του 60 είχε την τελική μορφή όπως αυτή της φωτογραφίας η οποία αν κρίνω από τις υπόλοιπες του Stafford πρέπει να πάρθηκε περί τα τέλη δεκαετίας 70.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ο Peter Stafford δινει ετος ληψης της φωτογραφιας το 1971.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Here is an interesting photo (photographer unknown) of Semiramis which I obtained some years ago. Unfortunately I cannot date it and can only guess, but perhaps one of you can give me a better idea given the lovely vintage vehicle in the photo !!

It was taken in Piraeus and there seems to be what looks like a Typaldos vessel in the distance behind her stern.

Henry

scan0293.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Another clue is that it was taken before the foreward superstructure was extended and the bridge was still in wood trim!

H

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Henry the picture  of Semiramis is fantastic!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Henry my guess is that the picture was taken between 1952-3 year of purchase, and the mid 50's when the extension of the forward deck took place. (Also note the CHAT Setra tour bus of the 50's).

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Henry my guess is that the picture was taken between 1952-3 year of purchase, and the mid 50's when the extension of the forward deck took place. (Also note the CHAT Setra tour bus of the 50's).


Great QAM, thanks for your information......amazing how you identified the tour bus, it really is a gem! (apart from the ship of course !!)

Cheers
Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω μια ενδιαφερουσα ανακοινωση σχετικα με τα ταξιδακια του *Σεμιραμις* για τα φεστιβαλ του ΕΟΤ. Εδω, για την Παλαια Επιδαυρο (10 Ιουνιου 1961)

Here we see an interesting announcement of the participation of *Semiramis* is short trips to Festival sites (National Tourist Organization). For example, here is an announcement from June 10, 1961 where the Semiramis is going to ... Palaia Epidauros (port of the ancient theater of Epidaurus)!

19610610 Semiramis.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ δίπλα στο Ρόδος των Τυπάλδων.

Semiramis_564.jpg 
Πηγή shipsnostalgia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πραγματικα πανεμορφη!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Σεμιραμις* σε σπανια καρτ ποσταλ...  Οταν οι κρουαζιερες ηταν ειδος (υπερ) πολυτελειας, μονο για τους ξενους, και οι Ελληνες ψηνοντουσαν με 40 βαθμους νταλα καλοκαιρι στα διαμερισματα των 50 τετραγωνικων μετρων....

Semiramis.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η φωτογραφία του Νικόλα πρέπει να είναι από τα πρώτα χρόνια της αγοράς του πριν επεκταθεί το πλωριό σαλόνι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Σεμιραμις  21/9/1960

*19600921 Semiramis1.jpg
19600921 Semiramis2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

12 Μαιου 1954

Οταν το *Σεμιραμις* ηταν ακομη επιβατηγο


19540512 Semiramis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> `Ο καπετάν Γερασιμος Φωκάς υπήρξε ο πλοίαρχος του παρθενικού ταξιδιού και τα επόμενα 12 χρόνια. Η καρριέρα του βάδιζε παράλληλα με αυτή του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ. Ειχε ειπωθεί, ότι όταν επρόκειτο να προσληφθεί, ήταν ο μοναδικός που ήξερε το Αιγαίο τόσο καλά και αυτό το απέδειξε. Σε μικρό διάστημα αυτή η ικανότητα του τον έκανε τόσο διάσημο καθώς είχε καταπλήξει άλλους καπετάνιους και τους ΄΄ιδιους τους επιβάτες του πλοίου του, οταν έμπαινε ή έβγαινε απο ένα λιμάν ή όταν έριχνε άγκυρα σε περάσματα όσο το δυνατόν πιο κοντά στην ξηρά. Το 1966 ο καπετάν Φωκάς μεταφέρθηκε σε πιο καινούρια πλοία της εταιρείας αλλά το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ συνέχισε τη φήμη του φθάννοντας στο ζενιθ της σταδιοδρομίας του το 1971, όταν- για μοναδική φορά - η Ελληνική κυβέρνηση απένειμε το χρυσό μετάλλιο για "ξεχωριστά λαμπρή συνεισφορά στον τουρισμό". Το έπαθλο παρέλαβε εκ μέρους του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ ο καπετάν Φωκάς.(συνεχίζεται....)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31495


Σε όσα ωραία μας έγραψε ο a.molos, έρχεται να προστεθεί σαν κερασάκι στην τούρτα μια απίθανη φωτογραφία από το αρχείου του φανατικού της Ηπειρωτικής Γιάννη Μαντζούρη.
Ο θρυλικός Γεράσιμος Φωκάς φωτογραφίζεται με εκλεκτή παρέα στη βαρδιόλα του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ. Η σαμπάνια και η φιλοξενία του πλοιάρχου θα της κάνουν την κρουαζιέρα στο μικρό καραβάκι αξέχαστη. Στο βάθος στο Ξαβέρι φαίνεται και ένα από τα μετασκευαζόμενα αδελφάκια του Τυπάλδου.

semiramis - focas 20.jpg

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ πριν από τη μετασκευή που του έκλεισε το πλωριό αμπάρι. Στη γέφυρα διακρίνεται και ο πλοίαρχος με τη στολή του.

Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους T.S.S.Apollon, Ellinis, Ben Bruce, Maiandros, Ηenry Casciaro !

semiramis 19.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thank you for this amazing photo of Semiramis !

Henry.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 010despo semiramis (1).jpgΚαι μία καρτ ποσταλ απο το ιστορικό αυτό πλοίο.

----------


## Ellinis

Συνολάκι ο τύπος! 
Και στο βάθος φαίνεται και το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ του Χανδρή.

----------


## Maiandros

> Σε όσα ωραία μας έγραψε ο a.molos, έρχεται να προστεθεί σαν κερασάκι στην τούρτα μια απίθανη φωτογραφία από το αρχείου του φανατικού της Ηπειρωτικής Γιάννη Μαντζούρη.
> Ο θρυλικός Γεράσιμος Φωκάς φωτογραφίζεται με εκλεκτή παρέα στη βαρδιόλα του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ. Η σαμπάνια και η φιλοξενία του πλοιάρχου θα της κάνουν την κρουαζιέρα στο μικρό καραβάκι αξέχαστη. Στο βάθος στο Ξαβέρι φαίνεται και ένα από τα μετασκευαζόμενα αδελφάκια του Τυπάλδου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125557


Η "εκλεκτή παρέα" ομορφαίνει βέβαια και από το background της που είναι ένα από τα τετράδυμα (ίσως το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ...)

----------


## Maiandros

> Ακόμα μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ δίπλα στο Ρόδος των Τυπάλδων.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125554 
> Πηγή shipsnostalgia


Ούτε χθεσινή να ήταν η φωτογραφία...άψογη!! εμφανέστατες οι "καλογαζωμένες" λαμαρίνες του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ...άλλες κατασκευές τότε....!

----------


## despo

PHOTO 023despo semiramis.jpgΑς δούμε και μια καμπίνα του.

----------


## Gallos952

*Stern-post of Semiramis with sailors.*
JF@Paris.fr

Semiramis Stern.JPG

----------


## Gallos952

> Σε όσα ωραία μας έγραψε ο a.molos, έρχεται να προστεθεί σαν κερασάκι στην τούρτα μια απίθανη φωτογραφία από το αρχείου του φανατικού της Ηπειρωτικής Γιάννη Μαντζούρη.
> Ο θρυλικός Γεράσιμος Φωκάς φωτογραφίζεται με εκλεκτή παρέα στη βαρδιόλα του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ. Η σαμπάνια και η φιλοξενία του πλοιάρχου θα της κάνουν την κρουαζιέρα στο μικρό καραβάκι αξέχαστη. Στο βάθος στο Ξαβέρι φαίνεται και ένα από τα μετασκευαζόμενα αδελφάκια του Τυπάλδου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125557


*The closer one one the left is or Kanaris or Karaiskakis or Miaoulis of Nomikos Lines, difficult to say seen from here.*
JF@Paris.fr

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

[QUOTE=Gallos952;526584]


> Σε όσα ωραία μας έγραψε ο a.molos, έρχεται να προστεθεί σαν κερασάκι στην τούρτα μια απίθανη φωτογραφία από το αρχείου του φανατικού της Ηπειρωτικής Γιάννη Μαντζούρη.
> Ο θρυλικός Γεράσιμος Φωκάς φωτογραφίζεται με εκλεκτή παρέα στη βαρδιόλα του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ. Η σαμπάνια και η φιλοξενία του πλοιάρχου θα της κάνουν την κρουαζιέρα στο μικρό καραβάκι αξέχαστη. Στο βάθος στο Ξαβέρι φαίνεται και ένα από τα μετασκευαζόμενα αδελφάκια του Tυπάλδου.                                                                                               
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 125557
> 
> *The closer one one the left is or Kanaris or Karaiskakis or Miaoulis of Nomikos Lines, difficult to say seen from here.*
> JF@Paris.fr


Ο Καραϊσκάκης πρέπει να είναι γιατί ναι μεν είναι δυσδιάκριτο το όνομα, πλην όμως είναι μακρύ. Εκτιμώ ότι η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε το 1965 λόγω της μετασκευής στο βάθος του ΧΑΝΙΑ (βλ. δεύτερο κατάρτι με μπίγες πρύμα, ενώ το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ είχε πριν την μετασκευή τέσσερις μπίγες πρύμα χωρίς κατάρτι).

----------


## Gallos952

> Ο Καραϊσκάκης πρέπει να είναι γιατί ναι μεν είναι δυσδιάκριτο το όνομα, πλην όμως είναι μακρύ. Εκτιμώ ότι η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε το 1965 λόγω της μετασκευής στο βάθος του ΧΑΝΙΑ (βλ. δεύτερο κατάρτι με μπίγες πρύμα, ενώ το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ είχε πριν την μετασκευή τέσσερις μπίγες πρύμα χωρίς κατάρτι).


*Champagne to greet those brilliant deductions !*
JF@Paris.fr

PS : Do you have any idea on the year in which 
Karaiskakis was going to Astytipalia ? Thanks.

Karaiskakis to Astypalia.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο πόζες του κουκλίστικου ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ στην παγόδα του Πειραιά το 1971. 

SEMIRAMIS 1971.jpg Semiramis closeup.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δυο πόζες του κουκλίστικου ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ στην παγόδα του Πειραιά το 1971. 
> 
> SEMIRAMIS 1971.jpg Semiramis closeup.jpg
> πηγή


Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες απο αυτη την σπουδαια πηγη.  Εδω ενα δρομολογιο του *Σεμιραμις* απο τις 3 Μαιου 1955 (Καθημερινη).
19550503 Semiramis Ka0hmerinh.jpg

Και μια φωτογραφια του πλοιου σαν *Calabar* προ του πολεμου οταν εκανε δρομολογια απο την Apapa για την Douala του Καμερουν. Πηγη: http://7seasvessels.com/calabar-1935-imo-0000000/ 
Calabar.jpg

Μην ξεχνατε οτι το πλοιο ονομασθηκε αρχικα απο την Calabar, που ειναι πολις 320.000 κατοικων στην Νοτιοανατολικη Νιγηρια πολυ κοντα στα συνορα με το Καμερουν.  Η Apapa ειναι ενα λιμανι εξω απο το Λαγος της Νιγηριας.

----------


## aegina

1971 σιγουρα ; Στη δευτερη φωτο φαινεται ενα ιπταμενο δελφινι...

----------


## Ellinis

Tότε είναι γιατί βλέπουμε και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ του Φραγκιουδάκη που έκανε εκείνη τη χρονιά τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Σάμου. Από τη θέση που έχει δέση, νομίζ οτι το υδροπτέρυγο δεν πρέπει να ήταν ελληνικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tότε είναι γιατί βλέπουμε και το ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ του Φραγκιουδάκη που έκανε εκείνη τη χρονιά τη γραμμή Πειραιά-Σάμου. Από τη θέση που έχει δέση, νομίζ οτι το υδροπτέρυγο δεν πρέπει να ήταν ελληνικό.


¶λλα χρόνια,λιμάνι γεμάτο με συμβατικά φορτηγά, προ παντός τα όμορφα cargo liners της Jadroplov της ΝΥΚ κ στο σιλό ένα bulker του Νιάρχου, WORLD N...?
Σίγουρα περαστικό το τύπου Κοmeta σε μιά εποχή που τα "δελφίνια" της Ceres ήταν άγνωστα.

----------


## Ellinis

Σε μια έκθεση που έγινε στη Χώρα της Άνδρου παρουσιάστηκε και αυτή η φωτογραφία του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ στη Χώρα, με λεζάντα "Γλάρος"  :Uncomfortableness:  Να έμοιαζαν κιόλας...

andros-8-2009 112.jpg

----------


## Takerman

semiramis.jpg

Από ψάρεμα...

Πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε και το μικροτσίπ ΤΙΜΙΟΣ ΣΤΑΥΡΌΣ για το οποίο έχουμε διαβάσει εδωhttp://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...6&d=1371981470

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ στο Αιγαίο κάπου στη δεκαετία του εξήντα

semiramis.jpg
πηγή

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ στο Αιγαίο κάπου στη δεκαετία του εξήντα
> 
> semiramis.jpg
> πηγή


Ξέρεις ¶ρη από πιο καράβι τραβήχθηκε η φωτογραφία? Δυστυχώς το σωσίβιο είναι πολλύ φωτισμένο για να διακρίνω πάνω από πιο καράβι πάρθηκε η φωτογραφία. Το μόνο που βγάζω είναι το νηολόγιο: Πειραιάς και SS πριν το όνομα του καραβιού.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Αλεξανδρε ειναι το Romantica _

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _ Αλεξανδρε ειναι το Romantica _


Συνεπώς, να συμπεράνω ότι είναι από τις διήμερες κρουαζιέρες του Σαββατοκύριακου που τα δύο καράβια μαζί με αρχικά το Αιγαίον και μετά το Ηλέκτρα έκαναν ταυτόχρονα την ίδια κρουαζιέρα Ύδρα-Δήλο-Μύκονο? (Τουλάχιστον στην Ύδρα ήταν κάθε Σάββατο απόγευμα όλα μαζί αρόδο).

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ στο Αιγαίο κάπου στη δεκαετία του εξήντα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 170192
> πηγή


Great photo Aris thanks for sharing!

----------


## Ellinis

το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ στη Ρόδο σε φωτογραφία του 1976 απο το ebay

Semiramis 1976.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πάντα είχα την απορία γιατί αυτό το βαπόρι διετήρησε το παλιό σινιάλο,κοινό με του Πέτρου Ποταμιάνου.

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

και απο εμενα δυο φωτογραφιες. Αυτη που το δειχνει απο τη παντα ειναι στη Μυκονο
http://photoship.co.uk/

Semiramis-08.jpg
Semiramis-01.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> και απο εμενα δυο φωτογραφιες. Αυτη που το δειχνει απο τη παντα ειναι στη Μυκονο
> http://photoship.co.uk/
> 
> Semiramis-08.jpg
> Semiramis-01.jpg


Η πρώτη είναι από την Ύδρα, θέση Καμίνι. Στην πλώρη του διακρίνεται και το αρχοντικό Κριεζή και ο μαντρότοιχος του αρχοντικού Μπουντούρη.

----------


## Ellinis

Να προσθέσω και εγώ μια φωτογραφία του πλοίου στην αρχική του μορφή, πριν επεκταθεί το σαλόνι προς τα πλώρα και πριν κλείσει ο χώρος ανάμεσα στο πρόστεγο και το κομοδέσιο.

semiramis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας μάλλον άγνωστη πτυχή της ιστορίας του πλοίου... Στις 2 Απριλίου 1954 το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ έφτασε στην Βαρκελώνη μεταφέροντας από την Οδησσό 248 Ισπανούς που είχαν παραμείνει αιχμάλωτοι των Σοβιετικών καθώς είχαν πολεμήσει στο πλευρό των Ναζί. Το πλοίο είχε ναυλωθεί για το ταξίδι αυτό στον Γαλλικό Ερυθρό Σταυρό.

semiramis ff.jpg
πηγή με περισσότερες πληροφορίες και φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια μακρινή του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ στη Μύκονο του 1963 

semiramis 1963 mykonos.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια μακρινή του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ στη Μύκονο του 1963 
> 
> semiramis 1963 mykonos.jpg


Άλλη μια λήψη από το ίδιο σχεδόν σημείο, το ίδιο έτος, αυτή τη φορά μας χαρίζει ολόκληρο το πλοίο.

1963.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια κλασική πόζα πίσω από τους ανεμόμυλους της Μυκόνου, τραβηγμένη το 1958 από τη  Julia Vanderveer Rees (flickr). 

semiramis Julia Vanderveer Rees Greece 1958.jpg

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Μια κλασική πόζα πίσω από τους ανεμόμυλους της Μυκόνου, τραβηγμένη το 1958 από τη  Julia Vanderveer Rees (flickr).


Υπάρχουν ακόμη αυτοί οι ανεμόμυλοι στη Μύκονο;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στη Ρόδο είναι.

----------


## Rasa Sayang

plans of the pioneer of greek islands cruising

Semiramis  DP.jpg

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία του ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ από τον Ιούλιο του 1966 που μας έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick.
jul 66.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Here some sites from a German brochure about cruises with SEMIRAMIS in spring and autumn 1970, operated

by German travel operator QUELLE REISEN INTERNATIONAL.

PART 1:

Scannen0002.jpg Scannen0003.jpg Scannen0011.jpg Scannen0017.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

PART 2:

Scannen0022.jpg Scannen0027.jpg Scannen0028.jpg Scannen0030.jpg

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Thank you so much for sharing these treasures. Lovely historical brochures of the venerable Semiramis, one of my very favourite Epirotiki ships !

----------

